# Welchen E-Motor ?



## Tinsen (23. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich plane die anschaffung eines elektromotors. leider habe ich recht wenig ahnung von der materie. ich will damit hauptsächlich ein ruderboot (anka) antreiben. ich würde ihn aber auch mal an das boot meines vater hängen wollen um in bereichen zu fahren, wo ein verbrenner verboten ist. das boot meines vater ist eine hellwig 470 (4,7 m lang ca. 1,8 breit und wiegt so um die 200-300 kg). hier will ich aber nur kurzstrecken mit dem boot und emotor fahren.

von namen kenne ich minn kota. unser bootshändler hat mir einen mercury truster angeboten.

worauf muss ich achten? welche "stärke" macht sinn ? was muss ich bei der batterie beachten?

vielen dank für die hilfe.

gruß

tinsen


----------



## Pilkman (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Moin Tinsen,

für den gleichen Verwendungszweck nutzen wir einen Minn Kota Endura 30 - reicht vollkommen das Teil. Der E-Motor schiebt eine Anka mit 2-3 Leuten mit ordentlich schnellem Ruderspeed auf Stufe 5, wir haben den Motor aber auch schon an großen und locker über 300 Kilo wiegenden Booten vom Fischer betrieben. Missen möchte ich das Teil nicht mehr. Preislich ist der Endura 30 bereits für ca. 165 Euro zu bekommen, das topt meinem Wissen nach wohl auch Konkurrenzprodukte von MotorGuide und Co.

Mehr Schub haben die kräftigeren MinnKotas, aber die ziehen natürlich auch mehr Saft. Bei Schlauchbooten macht das Plus im Schub Sinn, weil die Angriffsfläche über Wasser im Verhältnis zur Gesamtfläche sehr groß ist, bei den von Dir benannten Booten würden ich zum 30er, maximal dem 36er Endura greifen. 

Als Batterie auf jeden Fall eine Verbrauchsbatterie wählen, die für die ständige Dauerbelastung konzipiert wurde. Autostarterbatterien geben leider den Geist nach ca. einem halben Jahr intensiver Nutzung auf. Je mehr Amperestunden, desto länger kannst Du den E-Motor an dem Akku betreiben, 80-100 AH sind wünschenswert. Am besten ein gebrauchtes Blei-Gel-Akku bei Ebay oder sonstwo schiessen, das ist mit ca. 90-130 Euro günstig und garantiert noch jahrelanges sorgloses Fahren.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Ich habe mir einen Zebco Rhino VX 28 für mein Boot (ca. 50KG ohne Ladung) geholt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der Motor hat mich damals bei Ebay neu 150 Euro plus Porto gekostet. Für ein schwereres Boot würde ich evtl. den VX 34 nehmen, der hat etwas mehr Power: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26454&item=4551204467&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Ich denke mal, dass sich die E-Motoren in der Lebensdauer nicht wesentlich unterscheiden. Wichtiger ist ihre Leistungsaufnahme in den vergleichbaren Fahrstufen. Hier sollte ein möglichst großes Augenmerk drauf gelegt werden, denn davon hängt im Wesentlichen auch die Fahrzeit und die Kapazität der Batterie ab. Ich selbst benutze seit etwa 3 Jahren einen Minn Kota Endura 30 und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Wichtig bei der Batterie, das hat Pilkman auch schon beschrieben, dass es sich um keine Autobatterie handelt, die nur kurzzeitige Leistungsabgabe konzipiert sind. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Bootsbatterien. Welche Art der Batterie, ob Blei-Gel oder Blei-Säure, hängt im Wesentlichen von der Tranporthäufigkeit zum Laden und dem Geldbeutel ab. Von einer gebrauchten, bei Ebay oder sonst wo geschossenen Batterie würde ich abraten, da beim Laden viele Fehler gemacht werden und eine solche Batterie dadurch schnell den Geist aufgibt.
Nur ein Hinweis, denn ich selbst habe mir anfänglich ebenfalls schon eine flammneue Batterie durch falsches Laden ruiniert.


----------



## vertikal (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hallo Tinsen,

die Kollegen haben das meiste ja schon gesagt.

Hier vielleicht noch ein Aspekt: Willst du eher mit Motor schleppen oder vertikal fischen? Im letzteren Fall ist ein Motor angebracht, der vorne sitzt und das Boot zieht!
Wird auch z.B. von Minn Kota angeboten und ist wahlweise mit Fuß- oder Handschaltung zu bekommen. 

Kauf den Motor auf jeden Fall nicht zu klein, sondern eher eine Nummer stärker.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## PetriHelix (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hi Tinsen,

was vielleicht auch ein Aspekt ist, möchtest Du einen stufenlosen Motor oder einen Motor mit Stufen? 
Wir haben bislang nur mit Motoren die feste Stufen haben gefischt. Aus der Erfahrung heraus würde ich allerdings für mich selber nur einen stufenlosen Motor kaufen. 
Gucke Dir mal den Maxxum von Minn Kota an. Weiss ja auch nicht was Du auslegen möchtest. Einen Bugmotor brauchst Du definitiv nicht, auch nicht zum Vertikalangeln. Den würde ich wenn dann nur als 2. e-Motor dazu nehmen. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Guen (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hallo Tinsen ,auch ich fahre einen Minn-Kota mit 27lbs Antriebskraft und ich muss sagen er nächste wird ne Nummer stärker  !

Also konkret : An ner Terhi 440(ca.150kg) montiert mit Windstärke ab 5 kommt er an seine Leistungsgrenze !Vor allem beim Vertikalfischen drückt der Wind das Boot weg ,aber auch die Fahrt über den See verläuft bei Gegenwind äusserst zäh !

Also ,ich würde lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und mir nen stärkeren Motor kaufen ,auch wenn dann die Batterie stärker(und auch teurer) ausfallen muss  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## vertikal (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hi PetriHelix,

deine Meinung zum stufenlosen Motor teile ich unbedingt; für falsch halte ich allerdings deine Aussage: "Einen Bugmotor brauchst zu definitiv nicht." Gerade beim Vertikalangeln kommen wir mit dem Bugmotor sehr gut zurecht; den Außenborder am Heck zum Stellungswechsel und den Bugmotor zum feinen Steuern während des Angelns. Da Tinsen nach eigenem Bekunden nur kurze Strecken fahren will, ließe sich das mit einem Bugmotor alleine auch ohne weiteres bewerkstelligen.


Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## PetriHelix (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hi Vertikal,

sicher ist ein Bugmotor als Zusatzmotor sinnvoll. Aber wie Du mir sicher auch recht geben musst, ist das Steuern mit einem Heckmotor wesentlich feiner als das Steuern mit dem Bugmotor. 
Hier in NL wo ich fische gibt es Leute die schwören auf das Angeln mit dem Bugmotor, andere würden nie ohne Heckmotor fischen wollen. 

Zur perfekten Ausrüstung gehören wohl beide, sowohl Bug- als auch Heck-Motor. 

Und gerade die Navigation beim Schleppen finde ich mit Heckmotor besser als mit dem Bugmotor. Das ist aber wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

danke erstmal für die antworten.
ob ein bugmotor nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht einschätzen. sicherlich hat er seine berechtigung. aber ich werde eher einen heckmotor kaufen.

ich will keine langstrecken damit fahren. ich brauche den eher um auf einem see außerhalb der fahrinne zu angeln. dort ist das fahren mit verbrennern verboten. und dann fürs barschangeln im kanal im herbst. das sind aber auch keine großen strecken.

mich verunsichert nur die "größe" des motors. eventuell würde so ein 30er oder 36 er endura reichen. mir hat die tante vom bootshandel gesagt, dass ein größerer motor weniger "aufgedreht" werden muss um gute fahrt zu bekommen, und damit weniger strom verbraucht, weil er nicht immer unter vollast fährt.  klingt irgendwie auch logisch.

angenommen ich nehme so einen endura 36. was muss ich für eine batterie kaufen? das mit der starterbatterie habe ich auch schon mal gehört. welche "werte" muss die batterie haben? wo bekomme ich die günstig neu (!) her?

danke junx !


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Batterien gibt es bei AWN oder bei Stollenwerk. Habe auch ein 3,90m GFK-Boot mit einem MotorGuide WalleyTroller mit 56 Kp-Schubkraft. Habe vorher einen MinKota 65T gehabt und kann dir nur empfehlen einen etwas stärkeren Motor zu nehmen, vor allem wenn mal stärkerer Wind aufkommt ist das notwendig. Dazu eine mindestens 100 A/Std
Verbraucherbatterie. Bei Vollast zieht so ein Motor ganz schön Saft.


----------



## ZZanderss (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hi,

also ich besitze ein GFK-Boot (4,30x1,60) und wiegt ca.150 kg.

Habe mir einen MinnKota Enduro36 (ca.300 € glaub ich) gekauft und eine dieser etwas teueren Gel-Batterie mit ca.100 Ah. Funktioniert wunderbar. Das Teil hat 5 Vorwärtsgänge und einen Rückwärtsgang. In der höchsten Stufe 5 geht das Boot ganz schön zügig ab und beim Schleppen oder so braucht man nur Stufe 2 oder sogar nur 1 und da hält die Batterie ewig. Eine Gel-Batterie muss es aber unbedingt sein da diese für eine längere Belastung und ständiges Auf- und Entladen ausgelegt ist im Gegensatz zu einer Autobatterie welche nur für kurze Belastung (beim Anlassen) gedacht ist. Ein neues Ladegerät brauchst Du aber auch noch (ca.120 €) mit einer bestimmten Kennlinie. Nur mit so einem Ladegerät hast Du lange Spass an deiner Gelbatterie. 
Da ich letzten Sommer vor dem gleichen Problem stand wie Du habe ich mich damals sehr genau über alles informiert. Motor und Batterie habe ich über Ebay (aber auch Händler) und das Ladegerät über nen anderen Händler bezogen. Wenn Du Interesse hast kann ich die Quittungen mal vorkramen und Du kannst Dich dort ja mal nach den Preisen informieren und mit deinem Händler mal vergleichen. 

Gruß Renee

#6


----------



## Tinsen (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

danke für die tipps !  #6 
wird wohl ein minnkota 30 oder 36 werden.

hat jemand erfahrung wie lange ich bei langsamer schleppfahrt mit ner 100 ah-batterie mit so einem teil fahren kann ? (motor an einem anka-ruderkahn)


----------



## Pilkman (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Moin Tinsen! #h

Erstmal: Geiler Avatar :k aber von Deinem Gesicht sieht man ja gar nichts! :m

Wie lange Du mit dem E-Motor langsam schleppen kannst - sprich Stufe 1 oder maximal 2 - hängt von der Stromaufnahme ab. Beim Minnkota Endura 30 soll laut Versuchen auf Stufe 1 die Stromaufnahme bei 8 Ampere je Stunde liegen, auf Stufe 2 bei 10 Ampere pro Stunde. 

Ergo solltest Du mit einer voll geladenen 100 AH-Batterie abzüglich eines angenommenen Entladestromfaktors locker ca. 9 Stunden wenn nicht sogar mehr dauerschleppen können. 

Der Endura 36 soll bei 11 bzw. 16 Ampere Stromaufnahme je Stunde liegen (Stufe 1 bzw. 2)


----------



## Alf Stone (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Super Tipps die hier alle gebt!
Ich überlege auch gerade, mir einen E-Motor zu kaufen und befinde mich in ähnlicher Unkenntnis der Materie wie Tinsen.
Da sind diese Tips sehr hilfreich.


----------



## basswalt (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

das ist wohl auch etwas eine preisfrage. topmodelle wie z.b. stufenlos mit autopilot kosten dann halt schon um die tausend. verglichen zum einfachen enduro 30 der so um die 160 euro zu kriegen ist. es gibt auch interessante sets. motor akku und ladegerät.  für mein aluboot von ca 400kg habe ich einen yamaha m12 e-motor. wobei nur der aufkleber von yamaha ist. ist eigentlich ein minn kota enduro 30. der eignet sich zum schleppen und zum vertikal fischen. minn kota ist sicher eine gute wahl.
dann schon mal viel spass mit dem neuen motor.


----------



## PetriHelix (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Naja ..

alles eine Frage was man damit machen möchte. Ich würde wie gesagt nur noch zu stufenlosen Modellen greifen. Preis für einen Endura 36 liegt um die 260 Euro, da ich lieber einer Stufe stärker habe nehmen wir den Endura 40, der kostet rund 300 Euro.
Das günstigste stufenlose Modell kostet (Maxxum 40) so an die 450-460 Euro. 
Zum schleppen reichen die Motoren mit Stufen für den Anfang sicher aus, aber nachher stört einen das man keine "Stufe" zwischen den einzelnen Gängen hat.


----------



## ZZanderss (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hi,

wollt mich nochmal kurz korrigieren. Habe einen MinnKota40 und nicht 36. Und der hat ca.300 € gekostet. (hab am WE nochmal gescaut )

So dann viel Spass.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Wegen dem Akku könnt Ihr auch mal hier anfragen:

www.armeeshop.de

Meinen hab zwar nicht da gekauft, aber die BW Akkus sind klasse!


----------



## Tinsen (1. August 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

moin,

wir haben nun den minn kota 36. aber noch keine batterie.

wo bekommen wir möglichst günstig eine geeignete 100 ah batterie her ? was für eine batterei? gel ist wohl recht teuer und schwer. kann auch eine "normale" säurebatterei sein. wir kennen uns da nur nicht so aus.

wir wollen keinen billigen gebrauchten ebay-mist, aber auch ekien vermögen ausgeben. aber qualität ist wichtiger als der preis.

danke.


----------



## Mumpitz (1. August 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Hallo Tinsen!

Was Dir Deine Verkäuferin da erzählt hat, ist so nicht ganz richtig. Für ein Beispiel nehme ich mal den Endura 30 und den Endura 55, also den stärksten und den schwächsten der Endura-Baureihe.
Beide haben 8 Schaltstufen (5 vorwärts, 3 rückwärts). Der 30er hat auf der ersten Stufe eine Stromaufnahme von 8 A, der 55er 14 A. Der 30er zieht auf der 3. Stufe 14 A also soviel wie der 55er auf Stufe 1. Im Vergleich liefert der 30er auf dieser Stufe 4.5 Kp Schubkraft, der 55er nur 3.5 Kp. Der 55er braucht also mehr Strom für weniger Leistungsausbeute! (Quelle: http://www.schlauchboote-spezial.de/minnkota/endura.html ;das mag aber auch ein Druckfehler sein. In dem Falle wäre Verbrauch und Leistung auf den unterschiedlichen Stufen natürlich gleich).
Auch beginnt der 55er auf der niedrigsten Stufe auch bei einer höheren Stromaufnahme mit gleichzeitig höherer Schubkraft. Bei einem kleinen Boot, könnte der 55er also auf der ersten Stufe für sehr langsames Schleppen oder leichtes, gefühlvolles Gegensteuern bei wenig Wind und Strömung schon zu viel Schub liefern.
Entsprechend schnell wird sich auch die Batterie leeren. Bei einer niedrigeren Stufe hat der 55er zwar mehr Schubkraft, zieht aber auch mehr Strom, was die Batterie also auch wieder stärker belastet. Die Frage nach der Stärke des Motors sollte also wirklich mit der Größe des Bootes (Gewicht, Rumpfform) und Wind- und Strömungsverhältnissen beantwortet werden.
Was Dir Dein Händler bezüglich des größeren Motors rät, ist also eine Fehlinformation. Vielleicht solltest Du da noch mal nachhaken.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Tinsen (1. August 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

danke mumpitz. aber wie du über deinem beitrag lesen konntest, habe ich schon den 36er endura. das mit dem großen hat sich eh erledigt. habe auch wonaders gekauft.

ich brauche eine batterie !!!!


----------



## abborre (1. August 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

Habe ein Crescent 42; ein sehr gutes, sehr leicht laufendes Ruderboot.
Dazu den stärksten 12 V Maxxum als stufenlose Variante.  Als "Tank" habe ich eine 75 AH "Verbraucherbatterie" (sehr wichtig!!); für sehr lange Angeltage oder rauhes Wetter kommt noch eine gebrauchte 110 AH LKW-Starterbatterie mit. 
Diese hat zwar keine ewig lange Lebenserwartung, aber in der Werkstatt, wo ich ab und an mal "schnorren" darf, werden noch brauchbare Stücke für "Angler" gerne Beiseite gelegt. Der Motor ist absolut sparsam; die Laufleistung übertrifft die eines 2 PS Benziners und erreicht fast die Qualität eines 4 PS. Auf Angelreisen nach Schweden dient mein  
5 PS-Benzinmotor nur dem Transport über sehr lange Strecken; der E-Motor arbeitet auf Fischsuche den ganzen Tag mit herrlicher Ruhe.


----------



## PetriHelix (1. August 2005)

*AW: Welchen E-Motor ?*

@Tinsen: Nehme keine Starterbatterie sondern eine gute Arbeitsbatterie. Falls Du jemanden bei der Bundeswehr kennst frag dort mal nach (Vorher pn an mich dann schreibe ich dir da was zu). 

Spar nur nicht an dem Teil sonst hast du wenig Freude auf dem Wasser. Selbst die starken Starterbatterien halten auf dem Wasser nicht wirklich lange. 

Die Arbeitsbatterie sollte so mindestens 80Ah haben, besser noch mehr. Kommt nur darauf an wieviel Du auf einmal schleppen möchtest 

Ich verwende derzeit 3 * 40Ah und werde bald auf 2 * 60Ah wechseln. 
Habe mir jetzt auch einen Minn Kota Maxxum bestellt


----------

